# 86 dies help.



## thumperssz28 (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a 86 300zx non-turbo that dies after running 2 minutes.I can restart it and it will run for about 5 minutes then die again ,I won't be able to get it started again for about a half hour after that. Also the idle switchs click after it dies.I need help, i'm going crazy with this thing. Thump........THANK YOU


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

welcoem to the site, check out the Z section.


----------



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

thumperssz28 said:


> I have a 86 300zx non-turbo that dies after running 2 minutes.I can restart it and it will run for about 5 minutes then die again ,I won't be able to get it started again for about a half hour after that. Also the idle switchs click after it dies.I need help, i'm going crazy with this thing. Thump........THANK YOU


how does it run while it is running? is it flooding out or just dieing after running?


----------



## thumperssz28 (Apr 21, 2005)

rustyholtzen said:


> how does it run while it is running? is it flooding out or just dieing after running?


 it just dies, maybe it does run a littlebit rough before it dies the second time, Any clue ?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Try keeping it reved at about 2000 RPM after the first minute.


----------



## maurola (Mar 9, 2005)

*check the coil*



thumperssz28 said:


> I have a 86 300zx non-turbo that dies after running 2 minutes.I can restart it and it will run for about 5 minutes then die again ,I won't be able to get it started again for about a half hour after that. Also the idle switchs click after it dies.I need help, i'm going crazy with this thing. Thump........THANK YOU


Put your hand on the coil after it shuts down, if its hot, it may be shorting out and not working till it cools off....I've seen this in the past with other cars


----------



## Drift_Spec (May 1, 2005)

> Originally Posted by thumperssz28
> I have a 86 300zx non-turbo that dies after running 2 minutes.I can restart it and it will run for about 5 minutes then die again ,I won't be able to get it started again for about a half hour after that. Also the idle switchs click after it dies.I need help, i'm going crazy with this thing. Thump........THANK YOU



maybe u need a new batt? I had the same thing happen and I just changed the batt. and it worked fine again


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Could be any number of about 5 different things. Lots of stuff goes on during the warmup cycle. Could be the IAC unit sticking, could be a fuel problem, could be a spark problem, could be an ECU problem, could be a wiring problem.


----------

